

Ask HN: Would you please experiment on your baby for me? - jawns

I'm the author of "Experiments on Babies" (http://www.experimentsonbabies.com), due out on bookshelves this time next year -- just in time for the holidays!  buy a few for your friends! -- and I'd like to recruit a few HN folks to help me road-test some of the science projects that are in the book before I turn in the manuscript to my editor.<p>I know this request isn't strictly programming/startup-related, but the folks on HN, whom I've gotten to know over the past few years, are my target audience, so I value your feedback.<p>If you have access to a baby (age 0 to 24 months) and are willing to conduct a perfectly harmless and hopefully enriching experiment on your kid and report the results, would you mind submitting your contact details here?<p>http://www.experimentsonbabies.com/hn_reachout.html
======
styler
What a cool idea!

Maybe we can feature it / you on notabaddad.com when it's finished?

